

“Let the other 95% in” commentary - mooreds
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2015/06/let-other-95-of-reality-in.html?m=1

======
alberte
the startup lifestyle seems very unappealing to me, work 60 hour days for some
lottery tickets, that will probably become diluted over time. Maybe thats not
the truth but thats how it appears to me on the other side of the pond.

I'm probably one of the 95% but I make a nice little living live near the
beach, work from home and basically have a nice life. not sure why I'd subject
myself to silicon valley, I suspect the locals overvalue how much everyone
else wants to be there.

~~~
mooreds
I am with you. If you want to work like a dog for a small chance at fabulous
riches, bless your heart. I might have been interested in this 15 years ago,
but now am interested in having a life.

